# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  عفوا..فقط نقول للحضري(الصياعه أدب !)

## لؤي شرفي

*عاد الحضري وعادت معه مواويل كنا نتمني ان تنتهي بانتهاء مراسم دفن(جثه عدم الوفاء والإلتزام).
من يعتقد بان الحضري عاد إشفاقا علي حال المريخ ومن اجل عيون جماهيره وإبهام محمد كمال فهو ساذج حد البلاهه وطيب حد العبط كما ينعتنا الإخوه المصرين إستخفافا لاتمجيد.
السيد الحضري عاد ياساده لان جميع الانديه اغلقت ابوابها في وجهه حينما اصر المريخ علي فتح خزائنه طلبا للمقابل المعقول وهي الأنديه نفسها التي اوهمها الحضري بان في إمكانه إستجداء عطف الوالي ليطلق سراحه وقفا وزكاة بمناسبه الشهر الكريم.
عاد الحضري ياساده حينما علم بان لاسبيل له سوي العوده وأن سبل الفيفا وزنازينها تشرع ابوابها وهو من خرج لتوه من اضابير متاهاتها.
عاد وحيد زمانه حينما علم بان في المريخ مثلما به إداريون سذج لايجيدون سوي الطبطبه والكلام المعسول والصحبه المنفره واللامهنيه المتماديه هنالك ايضا وجه آخر لسلاله حواء المريخ يعلمون حدود المسؤوليات ودروب المتاهات ويستفذهم جدا المساس بكرامه المريخ. ولديهم وجوه اخري لايطيقها سي الحضري ولن يحتملها واسوأها علي الإطلاق صوت جمهود المريخ الذي لم يزأر بعد  حينما يتحول الحب الي كراهيه..
 المريخ ليس فقط فريق كره غايه مبتغاه نصر وهزيمه حتي نبحث للحضري عن مبررات كإستكمال النواقص الفنيه لإشراكه.
المريخ مؤسسه للقيم والأخلاق نعتز بالإنتماء اليها مثلما نعتز بانتمائنا للأسر .ويعز علينا لو تعلمون حينما يغض الطرف عن النظم واللوائح ويصبح شرف الإنتماء علي المحك. 
لذلك كنا نتمني ومازلنا نتعشم ان يكمل المجلس مابدأه في موضوع الحضري في زات المسار وأن لايتأثر باي مستجدات فنيه في سبيل إسترداد الحقوق الماديه والمعنويه كامله غير منقوصه ثم النظر والإلتفات للنواقص الفنيه وليس العكس.
لن نستبق الاحداث  ونطالب بامور مازالت من صميم عمل المجلس ولكن نشير فقط ونأكد بان ليس من المنطقي علي أيه حال ان يذهب الحضري حينما يشاء ثم يعود ويشارك وقت مايشاء وكيفما يشاء دون أن يجد من يقول له حسبك اخطأت وكأنه يشارك مع رابطه أبناء كفر البطيخ..!!
أما من يرددون عبارات ومبرراب شاكله (الحكمه تستجدي)و(مصلحه الفريق تستدعي)وغيرها فنقول لهؤلاء يالسخافه مبرراتكم وقله استحيائكم (كرامه المريخ تنزف وانتم تطمعون في تكنيز النقاط)؟؟
ايها الساده مجلس الإداره تحديدا السيد جمال ماعادت النقاط تهمنا ولا البطوله باسرها في ظل هكذا تنازلات.!
بطولتنا بطولتكم في أعاده ماأريق من ماء وجه المريخ بالزام هذا المتلاعب  حدوده ثم النظر إليه كلاعب بعد ان ينضبط ويتأدب بادب المريخ. 
بطولتنا في عوده موروثات المريخ روحه وقيمه.
بطولتنا في الاحساس بالإنتماء لكيان مهيب لايتيح للمتلاعبين ممارسه هواياتهم الي علي ملاعبه وليس في نظمه وأنظمته..يزجر المخطأ ويمرغ وجه المتمادي في الأوحال.
بطولتنا يامجلس القادرين علي التمام تبدأ وتنتهي اليوم بأبعاد الحضري نهائيا عن كشف المشاركين في مباراة شندي..
 فنحن  وقبل قراءة نتيجه مباراة اليوم في صحف الغد بفوز المريخ نتلهف وننتظر ان نقرأ بيان وإعتزار صريح وإقرار واضح بالخطأ من الحضري وعقوبات واضحه لاتخلو من القسوه والصرامه من المجلس بعيدا عن المؤثرات الفنيه وحاجه الفريق.علي ان يعود الحضري لاحقا للمواصله او الرحيل وفقا لبنود العقد.
نقاط.
*( ابو جريشه يستقبل الحضري في المطار ).خبر لاأستبعد صحته .لان ابو جريشه الصاحب وابو جريشه الإداري سيان وسلوك ابو جريشه الصاحب نفسها سلوك وافعال ابو جريشه الاداري التي افسدت احترافيه الحضري ومعظم اللاعبين..ولا نشكك إطلاقا في حبه المطلق للمريخ لكن عيوبه مذمنه وولاءه مضر.
* كالعاده صرح الحضري بانه عائد للسودان لحراسه المرمي في مباراه اليوم .هكذا بكل وقاحه وكانه عائد من الحاج يوسف ولم يهرب لمصر.
* النقطه السابقه استفذاز صريح للمجلس  وعدم شعور بالذنب ومخالفه النظم وعلي المجلس ان يشعر الحضري بانه لايستطيع السير وفق هواه وعليه الإلتزام بلوائح وتوجيهات المجلس.
* (الحضري إذا قال فعل والمجلس إذا قال انفعل)لانتمني ان تطبق هذه المقوله بمشاركه الحضري في مباراة اليوم..وإلا فلا يلومننا احدكم اذا طالبنا غدا بايقاف المجلس حارس مرمي وتعيين الحضري مجلس إداره..
*

----------


## midris3

*الحضري اوهم الناس انو جا تلبية نداء الواجب
في حين انو جاء قبل انتهاء الفترة الحدها ليه المجلس 48 ساعة وصادف الظرف الحصل لي محمد كمال 
يعني كان جاي جاي
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لؤي شرفي
					

عاد الحضري وعادت معه مواويل كنا نتمني ان تنتهي بانتهاء مراسم دفن(جثه عدم الوفاء والإلتزام).
من يعتقد بان الحضري عاد إشفاقا علي حال المريخ ومن اجل عيون جماهيره وإبهام محمد كمال فهو ساذج حد البلاهه وطيب حد العبط كما ينعتنا الإخوه المصرين إستخفافا لاتمجيد.
السيد الحضري عاد ياساده لان جميع الانديه اغلقت ابوابها في وجهه حينما اصر المريخ علي فتح خزائنه طلبا للمقابل المعقول وهي الأنديه نفسها التي اوهمها الحضري بان في إمكانه إستجداء عطف الوالي ليطلق سراحه وقفا وزكاة بمناسبه الشهر الكريم.
عاد الحضري ياساده حينما علم بان لاسبيل له سوي العوده وأن سبل الفيفا وزنازينها تشرع ابوابها وهو من خرج لتوه من اضابير متاهاتها.
عاد وحيد زمانه حينما علم بان في المريخ مثلما به إداريون سذج لايجيدون سوي الطبطبه والكلام المعسول والصحبه المنفره واللامهنيه المتماديه هنالك ايضا وجه آخر لسلاله حواء المريخ يعلمون حدود المسؤوليات ودروب المتاهات ويستفذهم جدا المساس بكرامه المريخ. ولديهم وجوه اخري لايطيقها سي الحضري ولن يحتملها واسوأها علي الإطلاق صوت جمهود المريخ الذي لم يزأر بعد  حينما يتحول الحب الي كراهيه..
 المريخ ليس فقط فريق كره غايه مبتغاه نصر وهزيمه حتي نبحث للحضري عن مبررات كإستكمال النواقص الفنيه لإشراكه.
المريخ مؤسسه للقيم والأخلاق نعتز بالإنتماء اليها مثلما نعتز بانتمائنا للأسر .ويعز علينا لو تعلمون حينما يغض الطرف عن النظم واللوائح ويصبح شرف الإنتماء علي المحك. 
لذلك كنا نتمني ومازلنا نتعشم ان يكمل المجلس مابدأه في موضوع الحضري في زات المسار وأن لايتأثر باي مستجدات فنيه في سبيل إسترداد الحقوق الماديه والمعنويه كامله غير منقوصه ثم النظر والإلتفات للنواقص الفنيه وليس العكس.
لن نستبق الاحداث  ونطالب بامور مازالت من صميم عمل المجلس ولكن نشير فقط ونأكد بان ليس من المنطقي علي أيه حال ان يذهب الحضري حينما يشاء ثم يعود ويشارك وقت مايشاء وكيفما يشاء دون أن يجد من يقول له حسبك اخطأت وكأنه يشارك مع رابطه أبناء كفر البطيخ..!!
أما من يرددون عبارات ومبرراب شاكله (الحكمه تستجدي)و(مصلحه الفريق تستدعي)وغيرها فنقول لهؤلاء يالسخافه مبرراتكم وقله استحيائكم (كرامه المريخ تنزف وانتم تطمعون في تكنيز النقاط)؟؟
ايها الساده مجلس الإداره تحديدا السيد جمال ماعادت النقاط تهمنا ولا البطوله باسرها في ظل هكذا تنازلات.!
بطولتنا بطولتكم في أعاده ماأريق من ماء وجه المريخ بالزام هذا المتلاعب  حدوده ثم النظر إليه كلاعب بعد ان ينضبط ويتأدب بادب المريخ. 
بطولتنا في عوده موروثات المريخ روحه وقيمه.
بطولتنا في الاحساس بالإنتماء لكيان مهيب لايتيح للمتلاعبين ممارسه هواياتهم الي علي ملاعبه وليس في نظمه وأنظمته..يزجر المخطأ ويمرغ وجه المتمادي في الأوحال.
بطولتنا يامجلس القادرين علي التمام تبدأ وتنتهي اليوم بأبعاد الحضري نهائيا عن كشف المشاركين في مباراة شندي..
 فنحن  وقبل قراءة نتيجه مباراة اليوم في صحف الغد بفوز المريخ نتلهف وننتظر ان نقرأ بيان وإعتزار صريح وإقرار واضح بالخطأ من الحضري وعقوبات واضحه لاتخلو من القسوه والصرامه من المجلس بعيدا عن المؤثرات الفنيه وحاجه الفريق.علي ان يعود الحضري لاحقا للمواصله او الرحيل وفقا لبنود العقد.
نقاط.
*( ابو جريشه يستقبل الحضري في المطار ).خبر لاأستبعد صحته .لان ابو جريشه الصاحب وابو جريشه الإداري سيان وسلوك ابو جريشه الصاحب نفسها سلوك وافعال ابو جريشه الاداري التي افسدت احترافيه الحضري ومعظم اللاعبين..ولا نشكك إطلاقا في حبه المطلق للمريخ لكن عيوبه مذمنه وولاءه مضر.
* كالعاده صرح الحضري بانه عائد للسودان لحراسه المرمي في مباراه اليوم .هكذا بكل وقاحه وكانه عائد من الحاج يوسف ولم يهرب لمصر.
* النقطه السابقه استفذاز صريح للمجلس  وعدم شعور بالذنب ومخالفه النظم وعلي المجلس ان يشعر الحضري بانه لايستطيع السير وفق هواه وعليه الإلتزام بلوائح وتوجيهات المجلس.
* (الحضري إذا قال فعل والمجلس إذا قال انفعل)لانتمني ان تطبق هذه المقوله بمشاركه الحضري في مباراة اليوم..وإلا فلا يلومننا احدكم اذا طالبنا غدا بايقاف المجلس حارس مرمي وتعيين الحضري مجلس إداره..



فل تضع يدك في يدي ولننادي بأعلى صوت ((( الشعب يريد الحضري في دكة الاحتياط )))
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الحبيب لؤي سلمت يداك ...

الحضري ادرك انه في خطر لذلك رجع 

رد الوالي القوي بعدم التفاوض مع اي جهة مالم يعود الحضري للسودان اولا 

قصة الاجاويد ونظام الترضيات يتبعه البعض حتى الان في المريخ شئ مؤسف جدا 

ان يكون هذا التعامل الذي هو من العصر الحجري ونحن نتعامل به حتى الان ...

مع انه الان اصبحت تحكمنا عقودات ولكنهم حتى الان يتعاملون بهذه الطريقة المتخلفة ...
*

----------


## najma

*مشكووور يا لؤي كلام مية المية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*للمريخ الحق في لعب الحضري واداؤه للمباريات مهما كانت اخطاؤه
المحاسبة تكون خارج الملعب 
اما داخل الملعب فمن حق المريخ ان يستفيد من خدماته وكل يوم لايلعبه الحضري يخسر المريخ من ذلك ماديا وفنيا لان العداد ماشي والحسابه بتحسب
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

الحضري اوهم الناس انو جا تلبية نداء الواجب
في حين انو جاء قبل انتهاء الفترة الحدها ليه المجلس 48 ساعة وصادف الظرف الحصل لي محمد كمال 
يعني كان جاي جاي



ليس لدي ادني شك باعزيزي بان الحضري اتي لانه لم يجد سبيل سوي العوده واستغل الموقف اخبث استغلال
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المحترف
					

فل تضع يدك في يدي ولننادي بأعلى صوت ((( الشعب يريد الحضري في دكة الاحتياط )))



وتسمع اذ ناديت حيا ياعزيزي ولكن لاحياه ولاحياء لمن تنادي 
لافائده لانه كان يجب ان تحسم هذه الامور بالامس 
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الحبيب لؤي سلمت يداك ...

الحضري ادرك انه في خطر لذلك رجع 

رد الوالي القوي بعدم التفاوض مع اي جهة مالم يعود الحضري للسودان اولا 

قصة الاجاويد ونظام الترضيات يتبعه البعض حتى الان في المريخ شئ مؤسف جدا 

ان يكون هذا التعامل الذي هو من العصر الحجري ونحن نتعامل به حتى الان ...


مع انه الان اصبحت تحكمنا عقودات ولكنهم حتى الان يتعاملون بهذه الطريقة المتخلفة ...



حقيقه مايحيرني ياعزيزي ان الوالي يملك كل مواصفات الرجل القوي لكنه يرضخ لاقتراحات ووساطات بعض الغوغاء لذلك اخشي بان يهدم الرجل كل مابناه بيده ايضا ..
الوالي ليس ملزم بالعمل بكل مقترحات الآخرين وتوصياتهم 
الفرق بين القائد الحقيقي والقائد الاخر تظهر في تلك المواقف القويه التي تحفظ هييه الكيان وتاكد بانه احرص مايكون علي قيم النادي وليس نصر الفريق فقط.
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة najma
					

مشكووور يا لؤي كلام مية المية



الف شكر لك كل التقدير

*

----------


## الصادق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

للمريخ الحق في لعب الحضري واداؤه للمباريات مهما كانت اخطاؤه
المحاسبة تكون خارج الملعب 
اما داخل الملعب فمن حق المريخ ان يستفيد من خدماته وكل يوم لايلعبه الحضري يخسر المريخ من ذلك ماديا وفنيا لان العداد ماشي والحسابه بتحسب



ده الكلام الصحيح وأصول الإدارة الحديثة تقول ذلك . الحضرى موظف فى النادى والمريخ هو المخدم والعقد بينهما عقد عمل يضمن فائدة الطرفين . إخلال أى طرف بالعقد يجب أن لايحرم الطرف الآخر من تحقيق الفائدة الممكنة من العقد . تتأثر فائدة الحضرى من العقد بتصرفه الأخير بالعقوبة المناسبة التى يراها المجلس . فائدة المريخ من العقد بحراسة الحضرى لمرماه يجب أن لا تتأثر بتصرف الحارس  إلا إذا رأت الإدارة الفنية غير ذلك . لا مكان هنا لمسائل الكرامة والمبادئ لأن المسألة يحكمها قانون المصلحة فقط .بعد إيقاف الزومة وبلة جابر نادى كل كتاب المريخ وحماهيره بعدم إيقاف اللاعبين لأن ذلك يعتبر معاقبة للفريق ووجهوا بأن تكون العقوبة على اللاعب بالخصم من مرتبه وإستحقاقاته على أن يؤدى دوره فى اللعب للفريق .إيه الجديد الآن ؟
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

للمريخ الحق في لعب الحضري واداؤه للمباريات مهما كانت اخطاؤه
المحاسبة تكون خارج الملعب 
اما داخل الملعب فمن حق المريخ ان يستفيد من خدماته وكل يوم لايلعبه الحضري يخسر المريخ من ذلك ماديا وفنيا لان العداد ماشي والحسابه بتحسب



نعم للمريخ الحق ولكن ليس للحضري اي حق في اللعب للمريخ لغض النظر عن اخطاءه او كما زكرت انت يامريخابي كسلاوي(مهما كانت اخطاءه)
هنالك حدود تمس هيبه النادي اذا تجاوزها اللاعب يجب ان يقال له حسبك لانه ليس من المعقول ان يلعب اللاعب وهو يبصق علي وجوهنا عبارات مثل(لامريخ بعد اليوم)وعيرها من العبارات التي يندي لها الجبين مثل تاريخي وانتم تتشرفون بي وغيرها !1!!!
في كل المؤسسات الرياضيه يتم ايقاف اللاعب لبس لمعاقبته بل حتي قبل ادانته لسماع وجهه نظره ويعتبر ابقاف اللاعب اهم عقوبه تطبقها الانديه علي اللاعبين الا لدينا فايقاف اللاعب تعتبر عقوبه للفريق ....
ايقاف اللاعب الغرض منها تطبيق النظم وعدم تمادي اللاعبين الاخرين واستشعار الاعب بان الامور لا تتوقف عليه فقط وحينما يتم تجميد نشاطك فلان هنالك امور غير طبيعيه ويجب ان تمارس دورك حتي تمارس عملك

وسؤال اخير لم اوقف الفيفا سي الحضري اليس لانه احطا ؟؟؟
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*القنع الديك منو؟

*

----------


## aaddil

*العزيز  لؤي  شرفي ,,  كفيت  ووفيت   ربنا  يديك  العافية ,  لا  تعليق , اخي  الحبيب , لزوم  ان  لا  افسد  هذه   اللوحة  المنطقية  الموضوعية  التي  جاد  بها  قلمكم  الرائع ,,,  الف  شكر
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*حقيقة يا كاتب الموضوع . هذا الكلام يشفي قلبي كثيرا . وكنت ابحث عن كلمات اعبر بها عن ما هو يدور في هذه الحلقة المفقودة . لكن هل هذا كل ما هو ؟؟؟؟ ام توجد مبررات اخرى ؟؟؟؟؟ اعني داخل دائرة الكرة المنحل ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*العقاب يجب ان يكون وفق مصلحة المريخ ياحبيب
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

القنع الديك منو؟




ههههه لااعتقد الدجاجه باود المامون
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aaddil
					

العزيز  لؤي  شرفي ,,  كفيت  ووفيت   ربنا  يديك  العافية ,  لا  تعليق , اخي  الحبيب , لزوم  ان  لا  افسد  هذه   اللوحة  المنطقية  الموضوعية  التي  جاد  بها  قلمكم  الرائع ,,,  الف  شكر



تسلم ياعزيزي والف شكر لك انت
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zahababeker
					

حقيقة يا كاتب الموضوع . هذا الكلام يشفي قلبي كثيرا . وكنت ابحث عن كلمات اعبر بها عن ما هو يدور في هذه الحلقة المفقودة . لكن هل هذا كل ما هو ؟؟؟؟ ام توجد مبررات اخرى ؟؟؟؟؟ اعني داخل دائرة الكرة المنحل ؟؟؟؟؟



تسلم ياعزيزي 
اما عن دائره الكره المحلوله فما زالت تدور حول سوء فعلتها ...معظم اعضاء دائره الكره القديمه مازالوا حول اللاعبين والفريق وببدو بان هنالك طبخه تناولناها بمنتهي البراءه فيما يخص اقالتهم
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالمريخ
					

العقاب يجب ان يكون وفق مصلحة المريخ ياحبيب



لانمانع ياحبيب ولكن راينا باختصار(ان لا مصلحه للمريخ علي حساب كرامته )
والكرامه التي نعنيها والتي مللنا ترديدها ومللها سامعونا (ان الحضري لايعطي اي اعتبار للمريخ ولايحترم المريخ اطلاقا ولا حتي يحترم العقد الموقع )
فان كان البعض يري بان كل هذا ليس مساس وعدم احترام للمريخ وجمهوره قاليقبل به لكن هذا لايعجينا ولن يعجبنا اطلاقا

الف شكر ياحبيب واختلاف الراي بود هو جوهر القضيه.............تحياتي
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*صباحاتكم خير

ياناس الحضري اخطأ صاح

وغصبا عنو جا  برضو صاح

ومافي ايي مشكله لانو انتصر المريخ بمجئ الحضري غصبا عنو

الحاجه التانيه كسبنا عودتو ياناس كل الاندية السامعين بيها انتو بتتمنى ان يقيف الحضري ولو عشره دقايق

يدافع عن عرينه

وماتنجرفو ورا الجلافيط مادايرين ليكم الخير
                        	*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

صباحاتكم خير

ياناس الحضري اخطأ صاح

وغصبا عنو جا  برضو صاح

ومافي ايي مشكله لانو انتصر المريخ بمجئ الحضري غصبا عنو

الحاجه التانيه كسبنا عودتو ياناس كل الاندية السامعين بيها انتو بتتمنى ان يقيف الحضري ولو عشره دقايق

يدافع عن عرينه

وماتنجرفو ورا الجلافيط مادايرين ليكم الخير



مع احترامي لرايك لكن والله العظيم ياحبيب مامنجرفين ورا الجلافيط وهذا رايي الخالص دون اي تاثيرات ..
المنجرفين ورا الجلافيط هم الذين يقارنون عمايل الحضري بعمايل محترفي الهلال وهروبه بهروب محترفهم السابق زولو..ومقارنتهم مبنيه علي ان نرضي ماحدث هناك هنا لانهم ارتضوا به...

الحضري اخطأ نعم وعاد مرغم نعم ولكنه ماكان يجب ان يشارك نفس يوم عودته دون حسم موضوع العقوبه لانه سيجروؤ ويكررها علي الدوام مادام سيشارك وقت مايريد ويغيب كما يريد
*

----------


## ادروب

*مصلحة المريخ فى عودة الحضري

لايوجد حارس يمكن الاعتماد عليه

بعد اصابة محمد كمال
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ادروب
					

مصلحة المريخ فى عودة الحضري

لايوجد حارس يمكن الاعتماد عليه

بعد اصابة محمد كمال



نحترم رايك ياحبيب ولكن لاتعليق الا مازكرناه سابقا
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*حقيقه اود ان اضيف نقطه مهمه جدا بالرغم من انها ليست جوهر القضيه....
وهي ان البعض يصر علي ان أراءنا ليست بمعزل عن تاثيرات الاعلام الهلالي وإعلام الغرض ولهؤلاء نقول 
نعلم تماما بان آخر مايبحث عنه اعلام الهلال هو مصلحه المريخ وانه يبحث عن اي فرصه او مدخل لهدم استقرار المريخ ......
ولكن هل نحن بمثل هذه الدرجه من السذاجه حتي لانفرق بين مايمس المريخ ومايزرع كغرض ليمس كرامه المريخ.........؟؟
نقول للذين يطالبون بقطع سبل التشفي عن الهلالاب لايهمنا مايقوله الهلالاب بقدر ماتهمنا آراءنا الصريحه البريئه الواضحه التي لالبس فيها ولارياء ......

فمن اراد مبادلتنا الراي والراي الآخر  باعتباره راي حر فلن نمل الاخذ والعطاء ..

*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*اولا كل عام وانتم بخير.........خالص التحايا ونعتزر للجميع علي  الغياب في الفتره السابقه

وقد قصدت اعاده الموضوع لان سي الحضري مازال في نفس غيه وضلاله ولم يتغير كما توقعنا ...
ولانقول باننا كنا علي حق....ولكن نرجو بان يكون البعض قد اقتنع بان الحضري لم يكن بالفعل كان بالفعل علي صواب

*

----------


## سانتو

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------

